# Running on "old fuel" ?



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Some locations, you cannot get anything but Ethanol crap. First time I put it in a boat, I had to replace the fuel lines and bulb within weeks. Seems it cleaned everything out from the portable tank; ruined the inner lining of the fuel line itself, and caused the bulb to stop working.

When I am here in TN for the summers, I can buy pure gasoline. Don't know what I am going to do when I get back to TX. Probably have to replace the same parts on this engine. Bah humbug.....

richg99


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

http://pure-gas.org/


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

use your boat more often


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if you replaced the fuel line and primer bulb it is now hopefully the ethanol resistant type. The worst thing is that if you have carbs and let ethanol fuel dry out in the float bowl it will clog the jets with this yellow crap that is about impossible to clean. In one of my dirt bikes that I don't use much I had to replace the pilot jet even though I have probes made to clean jets. could not get the probe thru the gunk. I only put non eth in my boat, bikes, lawn equipment. Mt truck I don't care, works fine with ethanol. btw gas would be even cheaper right now if they were not mandated to use ethanol.


----------

